# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Bölücü Abdullah Öcalan Yaptıkları

## ceydaaa

Binlerce şehidimizin katili olan Abdullah Öcalan dinini kaybetmiş biridir. PKK ı yoğun bir şekilde eğiterek ateist, materyalist ve komünist bir terör örgütünü kurmuştur. Azılı bir katildir. Öcalanın PKK kamplarına günde 8 saate varan darwinist materyalist komünist eğitimi sonucunda dinini ve imanını maneviyatını tam anlamıyla kaybetmiş dini değerlerle namazla kuranla alay eden azılı gözü dönmüş teröristler dağa çıkmıştır. Artık PKKnın beyni kominizim felsefesiyle yıkanmıştır. İdeali komünist bir Türk devleti kurmaktır.

----------

